# Dumb geography question about United Kingdom



## cmh9023 (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok...I probably should have learned this in about 5th grade, but....

I was wondering exactly whatcountries arepart of the United Kingdom. I always thought it was England, Ireland, and Scotland. Is that right?I see a lot of people on the forum who list their location as United Kingdom. I've also seen someone list Ireland and I think Scotland, but I've never seen anyone just say "England". Is it most common to say UK, but you can choose to be more specific if you want to?

Just curious..

Cara


----------



## myLoki (Aug 24, 2007)

I would think England, Scotland and Wales. UK people? :biggrin2:


t.


----------



## myLoki (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok I googled cuz I was wondering too and it says England, Scotland, Wales = Great Britain + Northern Ireland = United Kingdom. Is that right?


t.


----------



## Haley (Aug 25, 2007)

*myLoki wrote: *


> Ok I googled cuz I was wondering too and it says England, Scotland, Wales = Great Britain + Northern Ireland = United Kingdom. Is that right?



Yup! I did study abroad in the UK (and dated someone from Wales). 

One girl on our study abroad asked loudly onthetrain in England, "Is Wales a country or what?". I was just sort of hiding and pretending not to know her as she got many dirty looks from other passengers (sort of a 'stupid americans' look). hehe :biggrin2:


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 25, 2007)

Good to know! So, it is just more customary to use the broad term of United Kingdom rather than say you are from England, Scotland, Wales, or Northern Ireland? I guess I was thinking it would be the opposite.


----------



## Haley (Aug 25, 2007)

hmm I think it depends on the person. Most people I know would say theyre from Wales or Scotlandrather than say theyre from the UK.

I should shut up and let someone actually from the UK answer this one. lol :biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Aug 25, 2007)

i am from scotland though i was born in England.

Every scot i have known always say they are from scotland i think it goes back to that Braveheart thing lol also it narrows it down a bit the uk is small but there is still loads of places. 

A bit like you put which state you live in. hope that helps


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have to admit that I didn't know the answer to this question!:embarrassed:Although I do know the British Isles is everything, England, Ireland (South and North), Wales and Scotland.

Although in answer to the other question if people ask where I am from I say England, or I occasionally say Britain, but I never say the UK. I don't know why really, I just prefer to be more specific, if you say Britain or the UK I could be from one of several countries - so it's less confusing to say England!




This thread reminds me of the bit on 'Mrs Doubtfire' where she says she is British (which she is) but has a Scottish accent (so must be from Scotland more specifically)yet says she is from England at the end! Sorry but that bit always annoys me!:biggrin2:


----------



## ellissian (Aug 25, 2007)

I always say I live in England,very rarely I may say the UK but thats it.

United Kingdom or Great Britain (which ever you want to call it) is England, Northern Ireland, Scotland and Wales. Ireland, Southern Island or Eire, which ever you want to call them  are ruled differently from ourselves. I suppose US states are just like our counties over here. 

I don't know why we just can't have one name for our country instead of a few, it's not like we are massively huge!

Cara, I wouldn't worry about not knowing, I probably couldn't name all your states!


----------



## Michaela (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes, Northern Ireland is part of the UK, but the Republic of Ireland is not. There are 6 counties in NI - where I live. 

When people ask me where I am from I always say Northern Ireland, though most here wouldn't. All the fighting that has gone on here over the years has been because of NI being part of the UK - Nationalists think it shouldn't, and would say they are from Ireland and would rather die than say they are from the UK, Unionists want to be part of the Uk, and would say they were British.

My family, most of my friends are nationalists, though I really don't care, I'd rather be part of the Uk. Better schooling, roads, free health care etc, than in the Republic. My dad hates whenI say that. 

I don't consider myself British though, more Irish, but I would say Northern Irish mainly.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 25, 2007)

Not sure really why I'm getting into a debate about this but .......is there still problems in Northern Ireland betweenCatholics and Protestants?


----------



## Michaela (Aug 25, 2007)

Yup, unfortunately. Though it's not nearly as bad as it was, and it's not really violent anymore. I don't see the point of it really, but then I have no interest in politics. 

I'm Catholic (ok, I'm not exactly devout...:?) butI have Protestant friends too, and have no problem with their religionat all. Thing is, people claim they are one of the two religions, but don't actually practise in it, just use it as an excuse tofight. :rollseyes

Its getting much better all the time though.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm glad things are much better.  

Growing up I never really understood all the fighting, I don't care for religion or politics either.  I found it all quite strange for me as all my friends went to a catholic school and I went to a protestant school none of us practised our religions either.... to us we just wentto different schools.


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the information everyone! I haven't traveled outside the U.S. very much so when I read people's locations in other countries, I look them up on the map and daydream about what it's like where they live...what a geek, I know 

Polly- I saw wedding pictures you posted with men in kilts and wondered if that was Scotland. Braveheart is one of my favorite movies of all time..haha.

Thanks,

Cara


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 25, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> I'm Catholic (ok, I'm not exactly devout...:?) butI have Protestant friends too, and have no problem with their religionat all. Thing is, people claim they are one of the two religions, but don't actually practise in it, just use it as an excuse tofight. :rollseyes



Man I could go on and on about religion, but I promise I won't put you guys through that 

I've been wondering about this too, glad to have it sorted out!


----------



## polly (Aug 25, 2007)

Yep its not a wedding up here unless there is kilts:biggrin2:The last wedding we were at Bruce wore his kilt but all the guys were english so there were only 2 guys in kilts. Bruce was outside having acigarette and these 4 people from Bolivia and they asked him about every bit of his outfit including the " do you wear anything under it)

:biggrin2:

In fact i am sure before the forum change my location was Scotland might just go change it as it gives a better idea of where you are


----------



## polly (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Cara, just for you, this is our favourite wedding pic. Bruce is wearing the full dress including plaid in his own tartan Mcpherson. His clan motto is 

Touch not the cat but with the glove


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 25, 2007)

awww you guys are so cute!:biggrin2:


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 25, 2007)

What a great picture!!


----------



## polly (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks, i love looking at this pic, you would never believe it rained nearly all day would you. Thats the one i wanted to show on my blog originally but i had to get my photographer to put it on disc for me. It will be 3 yearsin sept since we tied the knot


----------



## Jenson (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm from Wales, but I usually just say UK because lots of people don't seem to know Wales even exists.


Love that pic polly, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 25, 2007)

*cmh9023 wrote: *


> Thanks for the information everyone! I haven't traveled outside the U.S. very much so when I read people's locations in other countries, I look them up on the map and daydream about what it's like where they live...what a geek, I know
> 
> Cara


Well, Cara, if that makes you geeky...then I am a major geek, too. I am always asking specifics about where people are from. I have learned so much about England and it's geography just because of people here on RO. It's been great. In fact, I keep a google map of the UK in my favorites for quick reference.

Polly:What an awesome wedding photo. You two make a lovely pair.

Jenson: I think you should say you are from Wales. Some of us DO know where it is...though I must admit that the most famous Welshman I can picture in my mind it Tom Jones (am I so old that no one knows who he is?). I'm like Cara and love learning more about the customs in other people's home area.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 25, 2007)

Haha...I have a Google map saved too! Also one of Cananda, Australia, and New Zealand


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> I'm like Cara and love learning more about the customs in other people's home area.
> 
> -Mary Ellen



That is such a great quality.Unfortunately too many people think that English people talk like the royal family, live in big country manors, and eat scones and drink tea all day!:rofl:In fact we are nothing like that!



Polly - That is a gorgeous picture!One of my sister's friends is Scottish and was married last summer, and my sister saidher wedding was brilliant! They had a Kayley(sp?!:shock and apparently it was fantastic. I'd _love _to go to a Scottish wedding one day!


----------



## ellissian (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh Jess yes....some people think we do! If only they could hear my accent. :biggrin2:

I was talking to someone who lives in the US a few days ago who thought we all called sofa's.....Chesterfields!:?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 26, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> Oh Jess yes....some people think we do! If only they could hear my accent. :biggrin2:
> 
> I was talking to someone who lives in the US a few days ago who thought we all called sofa's.....Chesterfields!:?


:laugh:I know, I have a bit of a Geordie drawl, although I am a 'posh Geordie' compared to some people here. I have lived in the North East my whole life and sometimes Ican't even understand some people with really thick accents!


----------



## Jenson (Aug 26, 2007)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> Jenson: I think you should say you are from Wales. Some of us DO know where it is...though I must admit that the most famous Welshman I can picture in my mind it Tom Jones (am I so old that no one knows who he is?). I'm like Cara and love learning more about the customs in other people's home area.
> 
> -Mary Ellen



Haha! I don't know a _single_ Welsh person who likes Tom Jones! 

Wales is pretty nice though, don't seem to be all that many bunny people though.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 26, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *ellissian wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh Jess yes....some people think we do! If only they could hear my accent. :biggrin2:
> ...


I live in the North East too Jess, and I can't understand some really strong geordie accents either!:biggrin2: They talk too fast sometimes!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol! Have you seen this website before?

http://www.geordie.org.uk :biggrin2:


----------



## ellissian (Aug 26, 2007)

Ha no I hadn't! :biggrin2: I'm informed by my childrens dad that you can only call yourself a Geordie if you are born inNorth Tyneside!:? He is from Newcastle or the Toon as they call it!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ha ha, wellmy family would kill me if I called myself a Geordie, they support Sunderland football team so technically are 'mackams' (I'm sure you know the whole rivalry there!) Although there isn't actually a word for if you are from Durham,:shock: we are too small for a name!


----------



## ellissian (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh yes I know the rivalry only too wel!  In Hartlepool we are famous for hanging the monkey (nothing to be proud of:?), and I think our football supporters are called poolies.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm always surrounded by football talk in my house.My dad is always singing 'Keano' to the tune 'hey Jude'. Naaaan naaa naa, na na na na, na na na na, kkkeeeeaaannnooo. :laugh:

I hate the football season,:grumpy: my family is always depressed when we lose (and being Sunderland, we lose a lot! )


----------



## polly (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks Bunny rule, its a ceiledh its not an easy one to spell but i knew what you meant

Its great listening to you two i am from Durham origionally, lived in coxhoe before moving up here and all my dads family live round SedgfieldAlso my dad used to work in Hartlepool

I never got a whiff of the geordi accent as i was 2 1/2 when i moved up here, can't pick up a scottish accent for love nor money but as soon as i hear someone from down home i pick it up straight away. The funniest thing is people from down there think i sound scottish but all the people up here ask me where in England i am from lol you just can't win.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 26, 2007)

I thought Sunderland had just been promoted. :?

Oh wow Polly, it just shows what a small world it is.  Who did your dad work for? I lived in Ayr Scotland for 2 years.....a long time ago.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 26, 2007)

We have just been promoted, but now we are playing the good teams we are going to lose a lot!:rofl:

Oh wow, it is a small world! We are a getting a whole group of North-Easterners on here. Where's Jan? She needs to join us!:biggrin2:

And while we are on this subject, has anyone seen that 'picture loans' advert? That woman does the worst geordie accent I have ever heard! "Josh, dads found yar scoota" :foreheadsmack:


----------



## polly (Aug 26, 2007)

Ha ha its so weird my husband used to live in Ayr and he is going down tomorrow for 2 weeks to work

I can't remember it could have been when he was working for Malcolm Shepard and co. they moved him up here to start a scottish office. I can remeber him taking me once to his work down there but i was really young


----------



## polly (Aug 26, 2007)

I need to start coming down as there are a lot of rabbit shows around Darlington and Sunderland one of the guys up here says that down there is his family rabbit club

And i am going to go to the one in Yorkshire in Januaryits a really big show and i can't wait as they are smaller shows up here think its Bradford


----------



## ellissian (Aug 26, 2007)

Ha, this is all so weird!:biggrin2: Ayr is a beautiful town. 

Oh yes the advert, I know what I want to do with Josh's stupid scooter!!!!!!:grumpy:ullhair:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 26, 2007)

Put it somewhere where it will never see the light of day again, and no I'm not talking about the garage!:big wink:

:whistling


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 26, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> I need to start coming down as there are a lot of rabbit shows around Darlington and Sunderland one of the guys up here says that down there is his family rabbit club


Oh yes please! I am always wanting to go to a rabbit show but I can never find any around here!


----------



## polly (Aug 26, 2007)

thats a shame there was 1 on today at great Ayclifffe just a wee one but thats still normally about 100 rabbits up here anyway.

I will have a look in the fur and feather and give you some dates of shows then


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 26, 2007)

:thanks:


----------



## polly (Aug 26, 2007)

I think i will need to wait till the new one comes out as the big London show is on next week and there is nothing much past that, i have 2 up here but i won't get to th enext one might send Bruce up to it anyway. there is a bigger 4* show up here in Oct so im gonna make sure i get to that one

Ok been on the BRC website

You have:

29th September 4* n/east champs Hurworth (think i might try and enter this one as our pal Mikes judging the fancy ) where is it though do you know?

6th Oct Newcastle, wallsend rabbit club 2*

20th Oct Darlington 3*

The more stars the bigger the show so th eone in Sept should be the best one to go to , Maybe if i can enter in time i will see you there


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for looking those up!Hmm, I've never heard of Hurworth,:?however Darlington and Newcastle are fairly near me so I could go to those. I shouldn't tempt myself by going though really, I'll just end up coming home with another bunny!:foreheadsmack::rofl:


----------



## ellissian (Aug 27, 2007)

Hurworth is in Durham.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 27, 2007)

Really?:shock:Lol, I will have to dig out the road maps and find where!



(I have also just realised we have taken over this thread with 'NE England chat', Lmao!):threadhijacked::whistling


----------



## ellissian (Aug 27, 2007)

From what I can find Hurworth is a village near Darlington, unless Polly is talking about a different one.


----------



## polly (Aug 27, 2007)

Nope that sounds about right, Mike always goes to Darlington, 

we thought it would be fun to put Jin in the show as we got him off Mike see if he recognises himplus its a bigger show so more * at stake if he wins his colour.

You can't tell the judge you have rabbits in so it would only be if he recognises him which i reckon he will but Mike is an extremely fair judge so it will depend on whats showing

When the new fur and feather comes out i will try to remember to post the times the judging starts at its usually 10.30 i think but i will let you know for each show therre might be more on than that too.


----------

